# Unable to login to MSN



## Tomdarkness

Hey,

About a second after I hit the login button I am hit with the 80072745 error
code. Heres what I have attempted:

- Reinstalling WLM
- Deleting contact cache
- Disabling all firewalls
- Adding the computer into a DMZ on the router
- Opening port 1863 on my router
- Lowering the MTU on my router

Ping:

O:\>ping messenger.hotmail.com

Pinging dp.msnmessenger.akadns.net [207.46.28.93] with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 207.46.28.93:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

Trace route:

Tracing route to dp.msnmessenger.akadns.net [207.46.28.93]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.2.1
2 17 ms 18 ms 18 ms host-92-10-192-1.as43234.net [92.10.192.1]
3 18 ms 18 ms 24 ms 92.31.252.46
4 27 ms 19 ms 20 ms xe-11-2-0-scr002.log.as13285.net
[78.144.2.131]

5 18 ms 20 ms 18 ms xe-10-2-0-scr001.thn.as13285.net [78.144.1.2]
6 * * * Request timed out.
7 * * * Request timed out.
8 * * * Request timed out.
9 * * * Request timed out.
10 * * * Request timed out.
11 * * * Request timed out.
12 * * * Request timed out.
13 * * * Request timed out.
14 * * 192.168.2.1 reports: Destination net unreachable.

Trace complete.

Whats up?

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## minisean

http://messenger-support.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!8B3F39C76A8B853F!13931.entry

This may help.

One other thing that may make MSN not work; have you tried to uninstall / corrupted the install of IE recently?


----------



## Tomdarkness

I can't test it without the router and I don't use zone alarm. Don't have any other device to connect to the internet with and I can't access the internet without a connection to the server.



minisean said:


> http://messenger-support.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!8B3F39C76A8B853F!13931.entry
> 
> This may help.
> 
> One other thing that may make MSN not work; have you tried to uninstall / corrupted the install of IE recently?


----------



## cohen

Can you pls post a speednet test

Also what version of windows do you have???

What version of MSN do you have???


----------



## compt121

have you got the latest version installed??? I had a simular problem at work and upgrading fixed it


----------



## Tomdarkness

Speedtest:







 (AOL UK basically. Also Optal Telecom) 

OS: Windows XP Professional SP3
WLM Version: Version 2008 (Built: 8.5.1302.1018)


----------



## Tomdarkness

Bump. Still not fixed. Really, really annoying. Been happening for months now. Please note the trace route? Is it a problem at my ISP's end?


----------



## cohen

OK, go to www.ebuddy.com and see if you can login there, and see what happens.


----------



## Tomdarkness

Works fine as do all online MSN services.



cohen said:


> OK, go to www.ebuddy.com and see if you can login there, and see what happens.


----------



## Tomdarkness

If it helps here is a Pidgin log for connecting via HTTP:



		Code:
	

(00:08:31) account: Connecting to account -removed-
(00:08:31) connection: Connecting. gc = 018788E8
(00:08:31) msn: new httpconn (01983278)
(00:08:31) dnsquery: Performing DNS lookup for 192.168.2.3
(00:08:31) msn: C: NS 000: VER 1 MSNP9 MSNP8 CVR0
(00:08:31) dnsquery: IP resolved for 192.168.2.3
(00:08:31) proxy: Attempting connection to 192.168.2.3
(00:08:31) proxy: Connecting to gateway.messenger.hotmail.com:80 via 192.168.2.3:3128 using HTTP
(00:08:31) proxy: Connection in progress
(00:08:31) proxy: Connected to gateway.messenger.hotmail.com:80.
(00:08:31) proxy: HTTP proxy connection established
(00:08:31) msn: Connection error from Notification server (gateway.messenger.hotmail.com): Reading error
(00:08:31) msn: C: NS 000: OUT
(00:08:31) msn: Connection error from Notification server (gateway.messenger.hotmail.com): Reading error
(00:08:31) msn_session_disconnect: assertion `session->connected' failed
(00:08:31) account: Disconnecting account 018D2710
(00:08:31) connection: Disconnecting connection 018788E8
(00:08:31) msn: destroy httpconn (01983278)
(00:08:31) connection: Destroying connection 018788E8


A normal (None HTTP connection):



		Code:
	

00:10:42) account: Connecting to account -removed-
(00:10:42) connection: Connecting. gc = 018E4100
(00:10:42) msn: new httpconn (01882510)
(00:10:42) dnsquery: Performing DNS lookup for 192.168.2.3
(00:10:42) dnsquery: IP resolved for 192.168.2.3
(00:10:42) proxy: Attempting connection to 192.168.2.3
(00:10:42) proxy: Connecting to messenger.hotmail.com:1863 via 192.168.2.3:3128 using HTTP
(00:10:42) proxy: Connection in progress
(00:10:42) proxy: Connected to messenger.hotmail.com:1863.
(00:10:42) proxy: Using CONNECT tunneling for messenger.hotmail.com:1863
(00:10:42) proxy: Proxy server replied with:
HTTP/1.0 403 Forbidden

Server: squid/2.7.STABLE3

Date: Sun, 20 Jul 2008 23:10:42 GMT

Content-Type: text/html

Content-Length: 1112

Expires: Sun, 20 Jul 2008 23:10:42 GMT

X-Squid-Error: ERR_ACCESS_DENIED 0

X-Cache: MISS from SERVER.home.net

X-Cache-Lookup: NONE from SERVER.home.net:3128

Via: 1.0 SERVER.home.net:3128 (squid/2.7.STABLE3)

Connection: close
(00:10:42) proxy: Connection attempt failed: Access denied: HTTP proxy server forbids port 1863 tunneling.
(00:10:42) msn: Connection error: Access denied: HTTP proxy server forbids port 1863 tunneling.
(00:10:42) msn: Connection error from Notification server (messenger.hotmail.com): Unable to connect
(00:10:42) account: Disconnecting account 018D2710
(00:10:42) connection: Disconnecting connection 018E4100
(00:10:42) msn: destroy httpconn (01882510)
(00:10:42) connection: Destroying connection 018E4100


Without proxy (None HTTP):



		Code:
	

(00:13:51) account: Connecting to account -removed-
(00:13:51) connection: Connecting. gc = 01898928
(00:13:51) msn: new httpconn (0198C730)
(00:13:51) dnsquery: Performing DNS lookup for messenger.hotmail.com
(00:13:51) dnsquery: IP resolved for messenger.hotmail.com
(00:13:51) proxy: Attempting connection to 207.46.28.93
(00:13:51) proxy: Connecting to messenger.hotmail.com:1863 with no proxy
(00:13:51) proxy: Connection in progress
(00:13:52) proxy: Connected to messenger.hotmail.com:1863.
(00:13:52) proxy: Error connecting to messenger.hotmail.com:1863 (Connection refused.).
(00:13:52) proxy: Connection attempt failed: Connection refused.
(00:13:52) msn: Connection error: Connection refused.
(00:13:52) msn: Connection error from Notification server (messenger.hotmail.com): Unable to connect
(00:13:52) account: Disconnecting account 018D2710
(00:13:52) connection: Disconnecting connection 01898928
(00:13:52) msn: destroy httpconn (0198C730)
(00:13:52) connection: Destroying connection 01898928


HTTP no proxy:



		Code:
	

(00:14:58) account: Connecting to account -removed-
(00:14:58) connection: Connecting. gc = 01871618
(00:14:58) msn: new httpconn (01888158)
(00:14:58) dnsquery: Performing DNS lookup for gateway.messenger.hotmail.com
(00:14:58) msn: C: NS 000: VER 1 MSNP9 MSNP8 CVR0
(00:14:58) dnsquery: IP resolved for gateway.messenger.hotmail.com
(00:14:58) proxy: Attempting connection to 207.46.28.94
(00:14:58) proxy: Connecting to gateway.messenger.hotmail.com:80 with no proxy
(00:14:58) proxy: Connection in progress
(00:14:58) proxy: Connected to gateway.messenger.hotmail.com:80.
(00:15:19) msn: HTTP: Read error
(00:15:19) msn: Connection error from Notification server (gateway.messenger.hotmail.com): Reading error
(00:15:19) msn: C: NS 000: OUT
(00:15:19) account: Disconnecting account 018D2710
(00:15:19) connection: Disconnecting connection 01871618
(00:15:19) msn: destroy httpconn (01888158)
(00:15:19) connection: Destroying connection 01871618


----------



## cohen

Thanks, i'll have a look at it later, in school at the moment, need more time to read it......

but i might be able to see something


----------



## cohen

I might contact your ISP and see what they have to say because it looks like it is that...


----------



## Tomdarkness

I contacted them and got some snotty response from them saying we are not aware of any incompatibility issues.



cohen said:


> I might contact your ISP and see what they have to say because it looks like it is that...


----------



## cohen

Tomdarkness said:


> I contacted them and got some snotty response from them saying we are not aware of any incompatibility issues.



well i'm stumped... maybe contact windows live...


----------



## Tuffie

Have you tried trying and old version of MSN?


----------



## Tomdarkness

What version do you recommend I try?



Tuffie said:


> Have you tried trying and old version of MSN?


----------



## MyCattMaxx

In XP there is also windows messenger (not the live version.) Try that and see if it works.
You should find it in the all programs section of the start button.


----------



## ghbnic

Just a shot in the dark but is your time and date set right, as i had same thing happen. turned out my date was set wrong


----------



## Tomdarkness

Won't login using that. Says the service is unavailable.



MyCattMaxx said:


> In XP there is also windows messenger (not the live version.) Try that and see if it works.
> You should find it in the all programs section of the start button.


----------



## cohen

Tomdarkness said:


> Won't login using that. Says the service is unavailable.



Contact Windows and see what they have to say....

That is the last thing i can suggest / think of.


----------



## saboarsenal

thx, guys..........


----------

